# Manchester, VT CCO (Manchester Designer Outlets)



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi!
I've never been to a CCO before, but I think I'm going to go to one tomorrow... probably the one in Manchester. I couldn't find another thread about this one, (sorry if I missed it!) but I would love to know if you guys think it would be worth it to go! I'm so excited!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd LOVE to know of anything special you've found there recently!! thanks for any info you can provide!!


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Manchester, VT. Any treasures lately?*

Okay, I went there today, and had a pretty great trip!!! They had a really good selection and they were just finishing unpacking a new shipment when I got there!!

Here's what I remember:
-Both moonbathe blushes, no other powder blushes unfortunately.
-fancy ray, uncommon, cherche, laid back, poesy, and brit wit blushcremes

-a bunch of mineralize satinfinish foundations, studio stick foundations, and select liquid foundations, mostly in dark shades. 
-a few moisturecover and stick concealers only in darker shades
-light blot powder, NW15 and NW45 studio fix powder
-tenderdusk, drizzlegold and 2 other loose beauty powders I can't remember
-Glissade, Gold Spill, and Global Glow MSF's

-about 20ish lipglasses, chromeglasses, and lustreglasses, varnishes and lacquers
- maybe about 15 l/s, only ones I remember are flowerplay, strange hybrid, blast o' blue, and orchidazzle

-maybe 10 LLL's
-8ish paints
-about 15 e/s, I remember Woodwinked, Claire de Lune, Plum Dressing, In Living Pink, Aquavert, Star Violet, Scene 1, and Seedy Pearl. There were a bunch more I can't recall which. 
-a few shadesticks, including Shimmersand, Beige-ing, maybe about 5 or 6 more
-mascara X
-about 6 piggies, I remember Pinked Mauve, Apricot Pink, Viz-A-Violet, and Golders Green
-10 fluidlines-- Blacktrack, Blitz and Glitz, Deflt, Haunting, Shade, Iris Eyes, Rich Ground, Uppity, Sweet Sage, and Blue Peep. no royal wink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-2 quads-- Well Plumed and Sweetie Cakes

hardly any brushes, maybe about 4 or 5-- I only remember 192 and 184
a few shades of Sundressing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up buying Glissade, Claire De Lune, Woodwinked, Blitz and Glitz, (backup,) Haunting, Flusterose lustreglass, Flowerplay l/s, Medium Dark sundressing, Canton Candy paint, Pinkcarat LLL, and the Sweetie Cakes quad!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm SO happy with my haul, definitely a worthy trip!!!!


----------



## doll.face (Nov 4, 2008)

Can't wait to go here during the snowboarding season! YAY!


----------



## lmcmullen (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm bumping this old thread. Has anyone been here recently? I'm about 3 hours north of it, am tempted to take a road trip some weekend. It's the closest CCO to where I live.


----------

